# Hi my name is Michelle



## strebe

Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
old and I want to feel welcome.


----------



## Wyatt earp

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.




Your not related to matthew, are you?


----------



## mdk

Welcome, Michelle! Cheers!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ridgerunner

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



Hi Michelle...    

Just curious?  Do you enjoy watching television shows about Baseball, or do you mean Baseball games?


----------



## mdk

I don’t follow professional baseball, I am a Pirates fan.


----------



## Rambunctious

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


----------



## strebe

I watch pro baseball and baseball shows like Angels in the outfield. I have know a matthew because he just adopted 4 children.


----------



## strebe

*Edit.*


----------



## eagle1462010

strebe said:


> Here is a photo of me.


Friendly advice..............keep personal information off the net..............safer that way..........

Welcome Aboard Young Lad.


----------



## strebe

Sorry i did not know


----------



## Sunni Man

..................


----------



## strebe

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome!

I don't follow baseball, can't stand to watch it usually, but I like to play it. What's up with that?

Are you old enough to vote? Are you an American citizen?

I have 4 cats.

Sugar, Gracie, Spot, and Multi.

Only Sugar is a boy, and he's my boy. He's a good feller.


----------



## strebe

I am 33 years old and yes i am old enough to vote.


----------



## Marion Morrison

strebe said:


> I am 33 years old and yes i am old enough to vote.



Welp, mandatory unofficial board mascot posting time:


----------



## frigidweirdo

eagle1462010 said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly advice..............keep personal information off the net..............safer that way..........
> 
> Welcome Aboard Young Lad.
Click to expand...


Keep personal information off this forum, and anyone who insults you twice, stick them on the ignore list. It makes the site so much better.


----------



## strebe

Thats cute of it dancing. I did come to this website because i was called so many names. And I had enough of it.


----------



## Camp

strebe said:


> Thats cute of it dancing. I did come to this website because i was called so many names. And I had enough of it.


You have come to a horrible place where name calling is a hobby and addiction to some of the members here. Seriously, there are many awful people here who will be entertained at being mean to you. Run away while you can.


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome and enjoy the board. There are some baseball fans here, I among them. I think I've seen The Natural about ten times. Lots of music fans here too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, I shouldn't post that..

I've known a couple of baseball players since I was a kid.


----------



## rightwinger

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


Welcome aboard Michelle


----------



## Jessica123

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Leo123

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## strebe

I am not going to run away because no one has been mean to me.


----------



## OldLady

Nice to meet you, Michelle.


----------



## aaronleland

The other day I watched _The Sandlot_ for the first time since I was a kid. It actually holds up pretty well for a 90's kids movie. Or is it a kids movie?


----------



## strebe

Thank you so much I am happy to be here.


----------



## yiostheoy

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


Don't forget to find yourself a nice avatar to go with your moniker.

It allows us to more easily take note of you and remember your posting philosophy.

I suggest you use a photo of one of your kitties.

I love kitties.  Even have one of my own.


----------



## yiostheoy

strebe said:


> I am not going to run away because no one has been mean to me.


Lots of people get their feelings hurt when their personal philosophies are refuted here by others using logic and/or sophistry.

Better grow a thick skin.


----------



## yiostheoy

strebe said:


> Here is a photo of me.


Cute emo girl.

Nice desk.

I keep all my books in a bookshelf.

I only have a computer, printer/scanner, and 3 screens/monitors on my desk.  No room for anything else.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don't follow baseball, can't stand to watch it usually, but I like to play it. What's up with that?
> 
> Are you old enough to vote? Are you an American citizen?
> 
> I have 4 cats.
> 
> Sugar, Gracie, Spot, and Multi.
> 
> Only Sugar is a boy, and he's my boy. He's a good feller.


The finals in any sport either college or pro is worth watching.

For the 7 round championships, I usually wait to watch until one team is within striking distance of a total win, such as with 3 wins by one team already.

This solves the tedium.


----------



## yiostheoy

frigidweirdo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly advice..............keep personal information off the net..............safer that way..........
> 
> Welcome Aboard Young Lad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep personal information off this forum, and anyone who insults you twice, stick them on the ignore list. It makes the site so much better.
Click to expand...

frigidweirdo is right.

And obviously he has survived to be NOT on my iggy list as well.


----------



## yiostheoy

strebe said:


> Thats cute of it dancing. I did come to this website because i was called so many names. And I had enough of it.


Well if the shoe fits then wear it.  And be proud !!


----------



## Erinwltr

Hello there and welcome.


----------



## strebe

Thank you my good friends. I am so happy to be here talking about anything and every thing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


Hi and welcome. If you're not well armed and have a  thin skin, stay in the CDZ or the lounge. Otherwise, come out swinging. This board reflects the worst of the partisan divide and its not easy to avoid . Personally, I love it!


----------



## strebe

What did i do wrong?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

strebe said:


> Thats cute of it dancing. I did come to this website because i was called so many names. And I had enough of it.


What were you called?? I have a lot of names here, mostly not good.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

strebe said:


> What did i do wrong?


I think that you're not using the reply feature in the lower right corner so that we all know who and what you're responding to


----------



## strebe

I am going to do the best to respond to people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

strebe said:


> I am going to do the best to respond to people.


You did it again


----------



## strebe

What are you talking about?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do the best to respond to people.
> 
> 
> 
> You did it again
Click to expand...

You got it now !! Go girl!!  We have some interesting topics going on here . Pick a few and dive it!  Don't hold back,


----------



## aaronleland

People for the most part will be very polite in an introduction thread. Just don't give your political opinions on a political message board. That's when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## strebe

Okay your right. I don't want hell to break lose.


----------



## Ringel05

yiostheoy said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute emo girl.
> 
> Nice desk.
> 
> I keep all my books in a bookshelf.
> 
> I only have a computer, printer/scanner, and 3 screens/monitors on my desk.  No room for anything else.
Click to expand...

Only one computer?  Damn slackers...........


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

aaronleland said:


> People for the most part will be very polite in an introduction thread. Just don't give your political opinions on a political message board. That's when all hell breaks loose.


Isn't that what a political message board is for? The hell breaking loose part that is.


----------



## Ringel05

strebe said:


> Okay your right. I don't want hell to break lose.


Welcome to the best little insane asylum-political whore house on the web.


----------



## strebe

Your cool with me. I wish i had more friends like you.


----------



## there4eyeM

strebe said:


> Okay your right. I don't want hell to break lose.


Nice to have a new participant. Remember, this is an environment of vigorous exchange. It may be best to take none of it for too real, especially at the start. Be careful of your feelings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 33 years old and yes i am old enough to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, mandatory unofficial board mascot posting time:
Click to expand...


As usual....I post the _blue thing _


----------



## strebe

That is so cool. I love dancing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



Hello,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


 
Hi Michelle,nice to meet you.what country are you from?

at least once in your lifetime you got to take in a trip to Kansas City and take in a Royals game.They got the most beautiful ballpark in the country and I am not just being biased here since i live here,the experts have always ranked it the best. you go in there and you see the cool huge royal crown scoreboard which is huge and nice enough as it is,but once you see these fountains,you are in heaven.It is just beautiful,these pictures dont do it justice.You see it on tv and look at the pics which is nice enough as it is but like i said the pics and what you see on tv,doesnt do it justice,you got to see the park in REAL to see what i am talking about.

enjoy the photos of the coolest ballpark in the world.






















and saving the BEST one of them all. The ballpark fountains lit up night,just gorgeous and breath taking wouldnt you agree?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and watch the VIDEO here as well.doesnt that blow your mind how beautiful it is?


----------



## Erinwltr

strebe said:


> Thank you my good friends. I am so happy to be here talking about anything and every thing.




You're gonna get that for sure.  Have fun!


----------



## Ringel05

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> People for the most part will be very polite in an introduction thread. Just don't give your political opinions on a political message board. That's when all hell breaks loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what a political message board is for? The hell breaking loose part that is.
Click to expand...

That reminds me, I need to sharpen my pitch fork and re-tar my torch..........


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> View attachment 195216
Click to expand...


----------



## strebe

Thank you my friend i love baseball. I cant drive a car or i would go to royals games I am from USA.


----------



## miketx

strebe said:


> I am going to do the best to respond to people.


Hey sweet cakes, when you want to reply to a persons post, click the REPLY button in their post and it will quote it and then you can respond. For example, if you wanted to quote this post, just click reply and then type in your message, like, Oh gee thanks Mike! You are really cool and nice.


----------



## strebe

LA RAM FAN said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Michelle,nice to meet you.what country are you from?
> 
> at least once in your lifetime you got to take in a trip to Kansas City and take in a Royals game.They got the most beautiful ballpark in the country and I am not just being biased here since i live here,the experts have always ranked it the best. you go in there and you see the cool huge royal crown scoreboard which is huge and nice enough as it is,but once you see these fountains,you are in heaven.It is just beautiful,these pictures dont do it justice.You see it on tv and look at the pics which is nice enough as it is but like i said the pics and what you see on tv,doesnt do it justice,you got to see the park in REAL to see what i am talking about.
> 
> enjoy the photos of the coolest ballpark in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and saving the BEST one of them all. The ballpark fountains lit up night,just gorgeous and breath taking wouldnt you agree?
Click to expand...


----------



## strebe

I love cats and baseball. I wish  i could see a royals game.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> View attachment 195216
Click to expand...

Thanks Lucy...

For the snack...

Could use a little more salt.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Welcome to USMB.

Watch Mikey.

He likes to steal 2nd base.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

miketx said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do the best to respond to people.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sweet cakes, when you want to reply to a persons post, click the REPLY button in their post and it will quote it and then you can respond. For example, if you wanted to quote this post, just click reply and then type in your message, like, Oh gee thanks Mike! You are really cool and nice.
Click to expand...

Mike is sprinting to first base.

Will he steal 2nd?


----------



## strebe

I am not watching baseball. Because i dont have anyone channel except the reds.


----------



## strebe

I wont tell you where i live.


----------



## Wyatt earp

strebe said:


> I wont tell you where i live.




Well that's a start, why are you on a political message board?


----------



## strebe

I think your funny.


----------



## strebe

I am on this message board to make a statement. Not to hurt people or judge people. Or cuss people.


----------



## AVG-JOE

strebe said:


> I wont tell you where i live.


Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!

It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down


----------



## strebe

I wont my friend. I keep finding trolls on here. That keep bothering me but I am fine.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

AVG-JOE said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
Click to expand...



 

Like and follow since 1952.


----------



## strebe

I am not scared to talk about anything.


----------



## ChrisL

Hi Michelle.  Welcome to the site, and just remember to not take things too seriously on this site.  People tend to get heated and say a lot of things when discussing political matters.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Andylusion

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.

Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.

That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.


----------



## Likkmee

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


3 hobbies. 3 cats and 33 years old. Are you an agent of the Illuminati ?
HINT: Its an anti-Alex Jones NGO


----------



## LA RAM FAN

strebe said:


> I love cats and baseball. I wish  i could see a royals game.



Maybe someday you can.In the meantime you should check out a game on tv even though like i said,watching it on tv does not do it justice like seeing in in real life does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AVG-JOE said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
Click to expand...


what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andylusion said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
Click to expand...


i could not say it better myself. you want to make friends then avoid poiltical sections because as others like him have said,trolls will come out and attack you like crazy with insults because they get frustrated they cant refute the facts you post. many times they wont look at the evidence you give them,hey think they know it all and they see your thread title and they automatically judge you are nutty just by what the thread title says without looking at the OP and looking at the evidence.

so if you want to make friends,I would suggest avoiding the politicial threads and history section.hang out at places like the movies aand sports section as you have.


----------



## OldLady

Gracie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read his/her posts...you will come to the same conclusion I have. Timid delicate little mouse with the cheese that slid off from the cracker. Be kind and gentle.
Click to expand...

I think people get that without your description, which wasn't kind and gentle in the least, btw.


----------



## strebe

LA RAM FAN said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
Click to expand...

I am not in flordia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

strebe said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in flordia.
Click to expand...


I know,That question was for Joe.


----------



## AVG-JOE

LA RAM FAN said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
Click to expand...


East coast.

  Yeah, there is a lot to like...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> View attachment 195216
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lucy...
> 
> For the snack...
> 
> Could use a little more salt.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Savage brute


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AVG-JOE said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East coast.
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot to like...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewdog

strebe said:


> I am not watching baseball. Because i dont have anyone channel except the reds.



Go Reds!


----------



## Andylusion

Gracie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read his/her posts...you will come to the same conclusion I have. Timid delicate little mouse with the cheese that slid off from the cracker. Be kind and gentle.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and I really love people like her.  I just hope she isn't abused here. (as far fetched as that sounds)


----------



## Gracie

Andylusion said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read his/her posts...you will come to the same conclusion I have. Timid delicate little mouse with the cheese that slid off from the cracker. Be kind and gentle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I really love people like her.  I just hope she isn't abused here. (as far fetched as that sounds)
Click to expand...

Wrong board for her. Unless she sticks to upstairs only.


----------



## JoeMoma

aaronleland said:


> The other day I watched _The Sandlot_ for the first time since I was a kid. It actually holds up pretty well for a 90's kids movie. Or is it a kids movie?


I would say it’s a movie for the entire family.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute of it dancing. I did come to this website because i was called so many names. And I had enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What were you called?? I have a lot of names here, mostly not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainly it's "TheRegressivePervert".
> 
> Yah.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AVG-JOE said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East coast.
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot to like...
Click to expand...


uh can you be more specific,Miami,orlandao,jacksonville,tampa? if not a major city and you just live in a small city and not one of the major ones,whats the nearest MAJOR city you are the cloeset to,how far a drive?


----------



## Marion Morrison

LA RAM FAN said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East coast.
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot to like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh can you be more specific,Miami,orlandao,jacksonville,tampa? if not a major city and you just live in a small city and not one of the major ones,whats the nearest MAJOR city you are the cloeset to,how far a drive?
Click to expand...


Y U be all doxxy doxxy?

I'm from a small town in an area of 3 million.


----------



## Lewdog

LA RAM FAN said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell you where i live.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Posting personally identifiable information is discouraged.... Safety first!
> 
> It's o.k. to reveal generalities.... most folks who've been around know I'm in Florida, but it's a really big state.  Just don't narrow it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of Florida by chance? Bet you love it there right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East coast.
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot to like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh can you be more specific,Miami,orlandao,jacksonville,tampa? if not a major city and you just live in a small city and not one of the major ones,whats the nearest MAJOR city you are the cloeset to,how far a drive?
Click to expand...


Hey I just got this back and since there is some sports talk in this thread I thought I'd share...


----------



## strebe

Fine i will leave this message board also. And I am not concern what you all think of me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## strebe

I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.


----------



## JoeMoma

Peace be with you!


----------



## strebe

I will have peace. No matter what.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

strebe said:


> I am not scared to talk about anything.


You seem to be doing fine.

140 posts and a +50 rating.


----------



## strebe

What does that mean?


----------



## Ridgerunner

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.



IMHO I believe we have a professional victim...


----------



## strebe

I am not a victim.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Show at least 3 instances where folks want you to leave...


----------



## JoeMoma

People an an anonymous message board are often more blunt and less polite than they would be in real life, face to face situations.  

While reading and posting on a message board can be a fun hobby, it is no replacement to real life friendships/realationships.  Also, you need a thick skin.  Some posters are here simply to be jerks.


----------



## strebe

I dont know if i have thick skin


----------



## strebe

Gracie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read his/her posts...you will come to the same conclusion I have. Timid delicate little mouse with the cheese that slid off from the cracker. Be kind and gentle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I really love people like her.  I just hope she isn't abused here. (as far fetched as that sounds)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong board for her. Unless she sticks to upstairs only.
Click to expand...


----------



## strebe

They said wrong board unless she went upstairs.


----------



## Michelle420

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.





I'm just kidden ya. My name's Michelle too but I'm in my 40's.


----------



## JoeMoma

strebe said:


> They said wrong board unless she went upstairs.


You come across as more “sheltered” than most of the members on the board.


----------



## strebe

my birthday is coming up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.




I never said that.

However, this is not the place for a sensitive snowflake.

Furthermore, some a-holes can be mean around here.


Yeah, if you get me wrong, I can be one.


----------



## saveliberty

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.







I am on double secret probation in the introduction section, so I'll stop at that.


----------



## saveliberty

Marion Morrison said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.
> 
> However, this is not the place for a sensitive snowflake.
> 
> Furthermore, some a-holes can be mean around here.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you get me wrong, I can be one.
Click to expand...


Be serious your only NOT an asshole on Tuesdays.


----------



## Geaux4it

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



Hi and welcome to USMB. You'll have a good time here 

-Geaux


----------



## Marion Morrison

saveliberty said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.
> 
> However, this is not the place for a sensitive snowflake.
> 
> Furthermore, some a-holes can be mean around here.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you get me wrong, I can be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be serious your only NOT an asshole on Tuesdays.
Click to expand...


If I ever claimed that, That was wrong. 24/7/365 would be more accurate.

But not than my model 60 or .06


----------



## flacaltenn

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.



Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strebe said:


> What does that mean?



It means you are doing okay, it means you should stay if you want to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this is the best forum to be on, to feel welcome.
> 
> Personally, I am glad to meet you.  But this forum is pretty much a free-for-all of discussion, and quite a few people are a bit brutal.
> 
> That isn't to say you are not welcome, but I hope you have a thick skin, and learn to let stuff roll off like nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read his/her posts...you will come to the same conclusion I have. Timid delicate little mouse with the cheese that slid off from the cracker. Be kind and gentle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people get that without your description, which wasn't kind and gentle in the least, btw.
Click to expand...


Memo to strebe


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
Click to expand...

True, that. But..most of us here are not willing to be babysitters for delicate little mice, either, and share our views on most everything we please. Sometimes nice, sometimes not so nice. Its just the way it is anywhere on the net.


----------



## WheelieAddict

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.


Welcome. Besides the politics check out the music forum, a good place to find stuff you may like you didn't know about or have forgotten.


----------



## WheelieAddict

eagle1462010 said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly advice..............keep personal information off the net..............safer that way..........
> 
> Welcome Aboard Young Lad.
Click to expand...

Especially politics forums. Nature of the beast or what not.


----------



## AVG-JOE

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.


Some will, some won't, some won't care.

That's just statistics.  

*Ass-U-Me-ing you're not a sock-puppet account of a previously registered member, you have EVERY right to be here.*

`​


----------



## Moonglow

flacaltenn said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
Click to expand...

You harass me all the time and threaten to kick me off the board..


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You harass me all the time and threaten to kick me off the board..
Click to expand...

Hey, Moon, welcome back!  See how quick you can piss off FCT and get banned again!


----------



## flacaltenn

Moonglow said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You harass me all the time and threaten to kick me off the board..
Click to expand...


It's not personal. Trust me. You're good at what you do..   Just want other folks to have a shot at "poster of the month".  Think of it as a sort of Golf handicap to give the amateurs a break..


----------



## Moonglow

flacaltenn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You harass me all the time and threaten to kick me off the board..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not personal. Trust me. You're good at what you do..   Just want other folks to have a shot at "poster of the month".  Think of it as a sort of Golf handicap to give the amateurs a break..
Click to expand...

The slogan is, "Don't be bitter, be better".. Damn if my German side doesn't always show up.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. No one should be harassing anyone to leave USMB. Welcome to our "happy family". We fight over sports, religion, politics, snack foods -- most anything really. It's rough going. But you're welcome to share your opinions and views on most anything you please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You harass me all the time and threaten to kick me off the board..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Moon, welcome back!  See how quick you can piss off FCT and get banned again!
Click to expand...

I will, just as soon as I figure out how not to kill a man near death.


----------



## Lumpy 1

strebe said:


> I am trying to keep calm. It looks like people want me off this message board.



Eh, the same members that disliked me when I joined the USMB dislike me still. There's plenty of great members around here but also a fair share of SOB's  ..Take it as inspiration and have some fun with it...

and .. Welcome to the USMB


----------



## strebe

I had left for a whole while now i came back.


----------



## Lumpy 1

strebe said:


> I had left for a whole while now i came back.



Welcome back...


----------



## abrere

are you sure it's not really Micheal? there's a lot of confusion about those names and ID's lately.


----------



## emilynghiem

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



Hi Michelle strebe and welcome to USMB.
What's your favorite baseball team?
I'm in Houston, so I watch my bf watch the Astros
and explain to me the exceptions to the rules I never can remember.

Do you watch the TV shows for dancing or talent contests?
Do you have any favorite celebrities you follow?

And what's your favorite charity or cause. Do you support
animal shelters or rescues? What kind of outreach are you interested in?

Thanks for sharing and hope you post pics of your cats.
There are some real animal lovers on this site!

(But you might steer clear of the politics and religion sections if you
are not into the heavy exchanges that go on in the name of free speech
that USMB is infamous for supporting, to a fault.)

Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## strebe

I love the reds texas rangers mets angels. I love cats i have 3 of them. Meow Spanky and pumpkin. I love dancing with the stars. I follow alot of celebertys but they dont follow me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

strebe said:


> I love the reds texas rangers mets angels. I love cats i have 3 of them. Meow Spanky and pumpkin. I love dancing with the stars. I follow alot of celebertys but they dont follow me.



My favorite cat is missing and I'm sad and ornery.


----------



## Preacher

Welcome to the board! I can be an ass but really nice as well  I am mostly an ass to EXTREME leftists etc ya know.


----------



## ptbw forever

aaronleland said:


> The other day I watched _The Sandlot_ for the first time since I was a kid. It actually holds up pretty well for a 90's kids movie. Or is it a kids movie?


It is far more adult than kids movies today.

Hell, it is more adult than a lot of "adult" movies today.


It is hilarious how all these movies today are smashing records, and yet they will be forgotten almost entirely by the time they are as old as The Sandlot, which is a timeless classic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strebe said:


> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.



Re. Baseball.

I do not know a lot about baseball, but when I was in Texas I was taken to Texas Rangers games and I took my opera glasses with me because I wanted to look at the players asses and yes they had very nice asses, those pants they wear are very appreciated.






When I was in California visiting my friend in Walnut Creek they took me to a baseball game, Oakland A's vs Chicago I cannot remember if Cubs or White Sox but anyhow it was an excellent situation as I was able to look via my opera glasses at many nice asses 

At all these baseball games I did my best to follow what was happening. But I spent more time paying attention to the baseball players, because well, with those nice pants they wear, all showing lovely shaped asses and impressive front bulges 





















^^^^ This is what I think is most important, yes I am that shallow


----------



## Lumpy 1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re. Baseball.
> 
> I do not know a lot about baseball, but when I was in Texas I was taken to Texas Rangers games and I took my opera glasses with me because I wanted to look at the players asses and yes they had very nice asses, those pants they wear are very appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in California visiting my friend in Walnut Creek they took me to a baseball game, Oakland A's vs Chicago I cannot remember if Cubs or White Sox but anyhow it was an excellent situation as I was able to look via my opera glasses at many nice asses
> 
> At all these baseball games I did my best to follow what was happening. But I spent more time paying attention to the baseball players, because well, with those nice pants they wear, all showing lovely shaped asses and impressive front bulges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This is what I think is most important, yes I am that shallow
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle i am new on here. I love music dancing watching tv and watching baseball shows. I have 3 cats spanky meow and pumpkin. I am 33 years
> old and I want to feel welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re. Baseball.
> 
> I do not know a lot about baseball, but when I was in Texas I was taken to Texas Rangers games and I took my opera glasses with me because I wanted to look at the players asses and yes they had very nice asses, those pants they wear are very appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in California visiting my friend in Walnut Creek they took me to a baseball game, Oakland A's vs Chicago I cannot remember if Cubs or White Sox but anyhow it was an excellent situation as I was able to look via my opera glasses at many nice asses
> 
> At all these baseball games I did my best to follow what was happening. But I spent more time paying attention to the baseball players, because well, with those nice pants they wear, all showing lovely shaped asses and impressive front bulges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This is what I think is most important, yes I am that shallow
Click to expand...


Good to know Lady Lucy .. you sound like quite the aficionado, it's good to have interests...

I remember when I had a butt, back in the ice hockey days, ohh well...


----------



## August West

mdk said:


> I don’t follow professional baseball, I am a Pirates fan.


They`re 29-26. That`s professional baseball.


----------



## JoeMoma

mdk said:


> I don’t follow professional baseball, I am a Pirates fan.


----------



## strebe

How are you a not a baseball fan?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strebe said:


> How are you a not a baseball fan?



I am a fan of baseball asses


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you a not a baseball fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of baseball asses
Click to expand...

The dirtier the better.


----------



## Erinwltr

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you a not a baseball fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of baseball asses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dirtier the better.
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you a not a baseball fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of baseball asses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dirtier the better.
Click to expand...

How long were you banned for this last time around?


----------



## Moonglow

Erinwltr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you a not a baseball fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of baseball asses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dirtier the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you a not a baseball fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a fan of baseball asses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dirtier the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long were you banned for this last time around?
Click to expand...

I sir do not have a dirty butt from sliding into bases....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hi, Michelle, and welcome.


----------

